# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  нужна регистрация

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные, в связи с получением российского гражданства нужна регистрация в Москве. Только регистрация. Если кто-то может помочь напишите, пожалуйста, в личку или позвоните (вайбер, вотсап) +79037164718.


слуга ваш,
Махабхарата дас

----------

